

Feature Film By Well-Known Director Premieres on Youtube - ojbyrne
http://movies.nytimes.com/2008/10/20/movies/20wang.html

======
unalone
Hulu also recently premiered their first-ever movie exclusive. Nifty idea,
though I'm sure you lose something of the experience.

------
fallentimes
Sounds like a sign of great things to come.

~~~
jamesbritt
No doubt. There's [ ... buffering .. ] nothing like the browser [ ...
buffering .. ] experience to really [ ... buffering .. ] engage you.

~~~
fallentimes
Hahah yeah definitely a sign and not proof. It'll be fun to see how things
have changed two years from now.

